# Nissan NV Sales Off To A Slow Start



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 6, 2010)

There's no question that Nissan's recently introduced full-size cargo van, the NV is a credible attempt at establishing a foothold in the commercial sector, however despite doing it's homework extensively before launching the vehicle, sales have been rather sluggish.

According to Ward's Auto, NV inventory supplies at the end of September, stood at 205 days, a stark contrast to just 48 for the Mercedes-Benz Sprinter and 116 for the GMC Savanna.

The two biggest selling vans in the marketplace, the Ford E-Series and Chevrolet Express, stood at 73 and 69 days supply respectively. In it's first nine months on the market the NV has sold just 3,035 copies in the US, by contrast, Ford shifted more than 69,000 E-Series vans in the same period.

So what's the problem? Certainly not the product. According to Ward's; Nissan spent a lot of time researching the wants and needs of existing van customers before developing the NV, addressing many of their concerns, such as a lack of both regular and high roof options, as well as ease of maintenance.

Rather, the problem seems to be distribution; Ford and GM have been long established players in the marketplace with proven fleet sales channels and even the Sprinter, the most recent challenger; has an established commercial vehicle distribution channel via the Freightliner brand, which is owned by Daimler AG.

More: *Nissan NV Sales Off To A Slow Start* on Autoguide.com


----------

